

Building better software using principles from an industrial designer - bitsweet
https://coderwall.com/p/vrrheg

======
beghbali
Reminds me of the Antoine de saint exupery quote:

"A designer knows he has achieved perfection not when there is nothing left to
add, but when there is nothing left to take away"

Always been my guiding principle.

------
snogglethorpe
Or to sum up, "Good design rules are vague"...

[But hey, probably my fault: I didn't click on "View pro tips"...]

